# punk music



## foxmusk (Oct 5, 2009)

REAL punk music.

who else likes it?

and who wants to recommend me some good crust punk/garage punk?


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2009)

Minutemen
Dead Kennedys
Minor Threat
Black Flag
Gorilla Biscuits
Bad Brains
7Seconds
Circle Jerks

Ones I've really listened to.  Don't think Drive Like Jehu counts, since it's more post-hardcore.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

well. I have to say I hate the Sex Pistols and kinda the Ramones. I like NoFX, Streetlight Manifesto, Flogging Molly, Protest The Hero, and old-school Green Day


----------



## Stawks (Oct 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Minor Threat



This. They've only got, like, 18 songs, for a grand running time of maybe a half an hour, but it is one hell of a half hour. 

Not much else to add to Takumi's post... umm... Echo and the Bunnymen, maybe? Patti Smith's stuff is overrated but it's still pretty good.

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds are really, really amazing. They're post-punk and probably not at all what you're looking for but, still, worth a try.

EDIT: Oh, and listen to Blink-182, if only for Travis Barker. Far and away the greatest punk-rock drummer of all time.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2009)

Crucifucks
Butthole Surfers
The Dickies
GG Allin
INDK
The Meatmen


uhhhh that's mostly hardcore but yeah


Nausea is crust but I didn't really like them when I listened that was 3 years ago


----------



## Dass (Oct 5, 2009)

I prefer classic hard rock.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 5, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Green Day



That's not punk!


----------



## Jelly (Oct 5, 2009)

Uh.
The Pagans?
Dead Boys?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

Rudimentary Peni and Anti-Cimex

For crust, Amebix, Antischism, maybe Neurosis. 

Those are the ones I listen to.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

Glaice said:


> That's not punk!



Yes it is. You're in major denial if you think the old Green Day isn't punk. Listen to "welcome to paradise", "when I come around", "basket case", or anything off of the old albums. That's how everybody knows Green Day. Just because they're popular doesn't mean they're not punk. Just because they're not crappy mixed, over distorted, and talentless doesn't mean they're not punk. Who do you consider punk!? I'm sure they are punk, but they're not the only ones.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Siege - Only came out with a demo and a handful of other tracks so you can listen to them a whole bunch one day and act really stuck up and talk about how much they contributed to early powerviolence and grind 

Sore Throat - Noisecore, funny.

Gallhammer - Black crust Nippon girls super cute :3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 10, 2009)

I like The Offspring.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I like The Offspring.



They only know like one song


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 10, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yes it is. You're in major denial if you think the old Green Day isn't punk. Listen to "welcome to paradise", "when I come around", "basket case", or anything off of the old albums. That's how everybody knows Green Day. Just because they're popular doesn't mean they're not punk. Just because they're not crappy mixed, over distorted, and talentless doesn't mean they're not punk. Who do you consider punk!? I'm sure they are punk, but they're not the only ones.



They stopped being a punk band when they took up the mantle of the mainstream emo garbage they are today.

The first couple albums are punk, Greenday is not.

Also, GEE, SURE IS NOT PUNK AROUND HERE. At least, a number of the bands I've seen posted I would never consider such.

Fucking Blink-182? Really?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Morning Glory is coo' Ezra Crack is the man man dude


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> They only know like one song


But they know 100 variations of it and they're all awesome.

In reality, though, they have like 3 or 4 different song types that they pretty much follow with every song of theirs. Doesn't mean I don't enjoy it still.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2009)

Iggy Pop, anyone?

And I listen to far more No Wave than actual punk.
Because No Wave takes punk for its philosophy, and to the point of absurdity, and questions most of the foundations in existence for music and life in general.

And a Postpunk is fine, too.

Examples: 
Reifenstahl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN8nTQ0cjWU
James Chance & The Contortions: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCI24Lt9aNQ 
Naked Lunch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsSpJj4hRbw
Sarlo Akrobata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olq-7uzjIyk


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't want to turn this into postpunk thread but Public Image is a great single


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't want to turn this into postpunk thread but Public Image is a great single


 
Joy Division. And Original U2, before the Unforgettable Fire.

And A Certain Ratio. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EujkytftMTU


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Joy Division is mad overrated but U2 COULD have been a good band


could have been


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Joy Division is mad overrated but U2 COULD have been a good band
> 
> 
> could have been


 
War was promising.

Then they threw it all to hell...

Alot of German bands were promising. Because America always has creativity, but it is shunned by everyone else. Except for Frank Zappa.

But this band: Gorilla Aktiv.

Had much potential. Neue Deustche Welle... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A63R3nwMlU


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Joy Division. And Original U2, before the Unforgettable Fire.
> 
> And A Certain Ratio.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EujkytftMTU



The Chameleons and right now I'm listening to The Psychedelic Furs.  :grin:

Also I really like Interpol.  I didn't know I did, but I do now.  D:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The Chameleons and right now I'm listening to The Psychedelic Furs.  :grin:
> 
> Also I really like Interpol.  I didn't know I did, but I do now.  D:



Knock it off this is punk thread


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Knock it off this is punk thread



Wow, way to be The Man.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Wow, way to be The Man.


step off square man, you ain't got the talk of rock


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> The Chameleons and right now I'm listening to The Psychedelic Furs.  :grin:
> 
> Also I really like Interpol.  I didn't know I did, but I do now.  D:


I like a song by Interpol.  I think it's titled "Public Pervert".  At least, that's what my internet playlist calls it.  It's been wrong plenty of times before.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Wow, way to be The Man.



fine

FUCKIN PISS OFF BLOODY WANKER


fuckin punk thread aint no POST get the fuck out of here with that shit


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

i love punk, heres some Ska punk, hardcore punk, political punk and Punk bands
bad brains,subhumans,Dropkick Murphys,choking victim, against all authority, 4ft fingers,A Global Threat, Black Flag, suicidal tendencies, NOFX, Left Alone, Leftover Crack, UK Sub, The Dead Kennedys,Rancid,SS Decontrol, The Casualties,Adolescents, SOA, Teen Idles, Youth Brigade, Void, TSOL, Shipwreck AD, Void, Anti-Heros, Reagan Youth, The exploited, The Unseen, circle jerks


----------



## REDnico (Jan 4, 2010)

bad brains, dropkick murphys, barnaby jones, dead kennedys, reel big fish, mustard plug, just to name a few.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

Fucking OI!

the oppressed
the 4skins
cockney rejects
cock sparrer
oi polloi
dead kennedys
crass
rudimentary peni
chaos UK
conflict
cheap sex
black flag
bad brains
oxymoron
GBH

AND MANY MANY MOAR


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

check this one out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrU21tm1-fQ


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 4, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> check this one out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrU21tm1-fQ



fucking NICE! haha, look at
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzyi7AuNIJU
its so hard to find people into my style of music, especially in furries


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 4, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> fucking NICE! haha, look at
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzyi7AuNIJU
> its so hard to find people into my style of music, especially in furries


fucking aye man.
wouldnt like to target people or upset anyone, but most "furries" are complete elitists when it comes to stuff like musics.
besides with all the stupid crap we get today for music kids are no longer listening to trve music, and the old punks are way to wasted to be even considered.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

I think... I like one punk rock band (The Offspring, fantastic live), one ska-punk (Mad Caddies), and what I think is American-Celtic punk (Dropkick Murphys, so-so live). Not really my genre, but not something I try to avoid either.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 4, 2010)

Sex Pistols, Iggy and the Stooges, Ramones are a given, but I'll also listen to old

Public Image Limited
The Dead Milkmen
The Dyk van Dykes
The Wetspots (before they morphed into Moist)
Southern Death Cult (before The Cult)
Screaming Blue Messiahs 
and very old Hommes sans Chapeau

Saddly, most of that stuff is on old 8-track or cassette tape


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 4, 2010)

Flogging Molly is just epic.  Dropkick Murphys is good on occasion.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 4, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> fucking aye man.
> wouldnt like to target people or upset anyone, but most "furries" are complete elitists when it comes to stuff like musics.
> besides with all the stupid crap we get today for music kids are no longer listening to trve music, and the old punks are way to wasted to be even considered.



I Know what you mean, on YT all my furry friends send me rave music :/ I Demand old Punk and hardcore!
Im a straight edge myself, Not the new age straight edge where they gang up on druggies, im old school straight edge haha. what other bands you into?


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know much about it, but I like most of the punk I've heard. Any websites out there where I can find out more about it?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

Most of my punk is like pop emo/punk. Like Fall Out Boy, AFI, some MCR, never got into the Used, though.
Some Tokio Hotel.
Mostly Fob, Panic!, MCR, and AFI. I don't really like 60's punk. Like no offense to Sex Pistols fans but they're awful. Same for the Ramones.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm...

Do punk people consider post-hardcore punk? Because if so it is the best kind of punk. Except for post-punk. Fuck post-punk is excellent.



> Like no offense to Sex Pistols fans but they're awful. Same for the Ramones.



That's the point newfag!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Most of my punk is like pop emo/punk. Like Fall Out Boy, AFI, some MCR, never got into the Used, though.
> Some Tokio Hotel.
> Mostly Fob, Panic!, MCR, and AFI. I don't really like 60's punk. Like no offense to Sex Pistols fans but they're awful. Same for the Ramones.



emo = emotive hardcore by the way...which you have yet to list any of.





also, *insert list of big name old school punk bands that have been listed here several times*
yup, i like those.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> emo = emotive hardcore by the way...which you have yet to list any of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, back when it started. I was gonna try to separate that emo from the pop punk thing (fob & p!) but I got lazy...sowwy


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, back when it started. I was gonna try to separate that emo from the pop punk thing (fob & p!) but I got lazy...sowwy



eh its not your fault. most of the people that sling the word emo around dont even know what it really means or where it came from...
also, the used > MCR
sorry ;p




anyway, what would you guys consider the casualties? hardcore right?
because i fucking love them, im just not as good as sticking tags on punk music as i am other main genres.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 4, 2010)

You don't like The Ramones GET DA FUCK OUT


Although I have noticed you wrote "60's punk"


So



Still get the fuck out though


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> You don't like The Ramones GET DA FUCK OUT
> 
> 
> Although I have noticed you wrote "60's punk"
> ...



Well, aside from their singer, I'm not seein too much talent there. And I meant 60's like Sex Pistols. I don't know what time the ramones are from. 

Also, I have a guilty (very guilty) pleasure for "Ohio is for lovers" by Hawthorne Heights. Sowwy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh you are so adorable


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

>.> yeah


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

dude those bands aint emo, theyre just crappy alt rock.
for real emo check stuff like minor threat and gray matter, great emo bands.

@anti-heros: i never really got the whole idea of straight edge, i just came back from the good ol streets, and i was hangin out with mah dudes, having some drinks and smoking some shit. but im feelin great, and i havent done anything stupid.
i think *no drinking* is as dumb as *drinking till your liber explodes*. life aint black n white, you can always drink and smoke and be responsable.

theres a band you should check, it called *los peyotes*. check em out, great quality old school punk.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> i think *no drinking* is as dumb as *drinking till your liver explodes*. life aint black n white, you can always drink and smoke and be responsable.



this.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> dude those bands aint emo, theyre just crappy alt rock.
> for real emo check stuff like minor threat and gray matter, great emo bands.
> 
> @anti-heros: i never really got the whole idea of straight edge, i just came back from the good ol streets, and i was hangin out with mah dudes, having some drinks and smoking some shit. but im feelin great, and i havent done anything stupid.
> i think *no drinking* is as dumb as *drinking till your liber explodes*. life aint black n white, you can always drink and smoke and be responsable.



Hating on straight-edge and recommending Minor Threat in one post? Strange. I _agree_, but still. Strange.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> dude those bands aint emo, theyre just crappy alt rock.
> for real emo check stuff like minor threat and gray matter, great emo bands.
> 
> @anti-heros: i never really got the whole idea of straight edge, i just came back from the good ol streets, and i was hangin out with mah dudes, having some drinks and smoking some shit. but im feelin great, and i havent done anything stupid.
> ...



i think you got emo and punk mixed because you said Minor Threat was emo when its 80's Hardcore punk.
i drink a few sips of beer no drugs though


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

well, emo is actually a form of hardcore punk, *emo*tional hardore punk to be moar specific.
but calling minor threat emo always causes some controversy.

no drugs for me either, once you see your friends completely trashed by the drugs on the floor covered in vomit it really makes you see the light.
and i though straight edge didnt drink any alcohol.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hating on straight-edge and recommending Minor Threat in one post? Strange. I _agree_, but still. Strange.


well, minor threat kicks as much ass as booze itself...


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> well, emo is actually a form of hardcore punk, *emo*tional hardore punk to be moar specific.
> but calling minor threat emo always causes some controversy.
> 
> no drugs for me either, once you see your friends completely trashed by the drugs on the floor covered in vomit it really makes you see the light.
> and i though straight edge didnt drink any alcohol.



yah but i never call them emo because people automatically think "it like MCR and simple plan!"
Yah OLD straight edge No drugs but ill sip beer, never get drunk or even close though


----------



## Koray (Feb 5, 2010)

I kinda liked MSI (Mindless Self Indulgence) at some point


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> well, emo is actually a form of hardcore punk, *emo*tional hardore punk to be moar specific.



thank you for knowing what the fuck youre talking about.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> well, minor threat kicks as much ass as booze itself...



Well, I agree, but uh...

DON'T - SMOKE
DON'T - DRINK
DON'T - FUCK
I CAN'T KEEP UP I CAN'T KEEP UP
OUT OF STEP - WITH THE WORLD

Straight edge? Minor Threat _started_ that shit.


----------



## torachi (Feb 5, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Straight edge? Minor Threat _started_ that shit.


 
They wrote the song, had little to nothing to do with the movement itself.

Total chaos, the casualties, anti-flag...its not punk if the mohawk is less than 18 inches.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

torachi said:


> They wrote the song, had little to nothing to do with the movement itself.



Well, ok. But MacKaye was a straight-edge motherfucker. Vegan etc. Even if Minor Threat wasn't exactly a straight-edge band, there would be no Straight Edge movement without them.


----------



## torachi (Feb 5, 2010)

A far cry from the typical militant, especially with their well-known cola drinking and joint smoking activities.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 5, 2010)

sXe sucks shit 

It turned into the same macho asshole BS that Agnostic Front and all those other guys were "fronting"

Don't label yourselves kids


----------



## Stawks (Feb 5, 2010)

torachi said:


> A far cry from the typical militant, especially with their well-known cola drinking and joint smoking activities.



Yeah, I know. Minor Threat was more than one dude. But MacKaye wrote most (all?) of it, so, if he's straight edge, the band's fuckin' influence is straight edge.

Anyway, there's no straight edge MacKaye without Jon Richman and the Modern Lovers, and there's no Jon Richman without the Velvet Underground, so I think we can safely blame the whole movement on Jon Cale. I feel good about that.

Also loadblown is correct.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

torachi said:


> They wrote the song, had little to nothing to do with the movement itself.
> 
> *Total chaos, the casualties, anti-flag*...its not punk if the mohawk is less than 18 inches.



not only those bands suck, but they are also the dumbest kids around. theyre always trying to prove something to anybody, specially casulaties assholes.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

and about straight edge and monor threat, they did started the movement. they sold that shit and people just bought it. like any other mvement, it started with ideals, and the people who though them.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> not only those bands suck, but they are also the dumbest kids around. theyre always trying to prove something to anybody, specially casulaties assholes.



i like the old casualties music, buuut the band members are dicks


----------



## torachi (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> not only those bands suck, but they are also the dumbest kids around. theyre always trying to prove something to anybody, specially casulaties assholes.


 
Ive seen both casualties and total chaos, and its fucked up to watch them go from yelling about unity on stage to cold-shouldering fans off stage.

i was kinda hoping my comment was sarcastic enough to underline their shittiness.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 5, 2010)

torachi said:


> Ive seen both casualties and total chaos, and its fucked up to watch them go from yelling about unity on stage to cold-shouldering fans off stage.
> 
> i was kinda hoping my comment was sarcastic enough to underline their shittiness.



if i were in a Punk or hardcore punk band, id LOVE to have as many fans on stage thrashings and slamdancing without the stage falling in
it all about the fun


----------



## torachi (Feb 5, 2010)

They sure didnt do that when i went. the only band ive seen do that was the kottonmouth kings.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Feb 5, 2010)

the only concert ive been to is slayer >_> im in the middle of Nowhere!


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

ive never been to a real concert, only local shitty bands for me.
not only bands wont come, but also i have no money.

napalm death is coming, and im fucking broke as fuck.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 6, 2010)

torachi said:


> They sure didnt do that when i went. the only band ive seen do that was the kottonmouth kings.



I think that's rock.



Anti-Heros said:


> the only concert ive been to is slayer >_> im in the middle of Nowhere!



Metal, not punk.


----------



## torachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I think that's rock.


 
Uhh...KMK? If they're not punk, then they are blatantly hip-hop. But what is not rapping over beats is Orange County styled punk rock.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jul 16, 2010)

well duh i know that, i was just saying that the only concert ive been to in general


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 17, 2010)

"Reinvinting the wheel" by Fall Out boy. For all you fob haters, youre not alone. I hate them too. But i love the old Fall Out Boy and this is punk as fuck and anyone who thinks otherwise is a fuckin poser. (the last part is my favourite) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQKmjP9Easw
"Right Brigade" by Bad Brains. Fuck that sex pistols and ramones bullshit. This is punk! This is what should be thought of when you hear "Punk Rock". Not that shitty white trash bullshit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soBqy2XDpHg&feature=related
"Start Today" by Gorilla Biscuits. I feel like the lyrics relate to me more than any other song. Im not gonna lie .I found this looking for old Fall Out Boy demos (back when they were punk) and found their cover of this (without the harmonica solo lol). But yeah this is pretty fucking rad. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cId9hgq1Lw&feature=related

As for live shows, all we have is shitty christian metalcore bullshit, which is a joke. The only good band ive seen live (here) was a tech death band and i forgot the name of them.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Protest The Hero


 
That's death metal not punk


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 17, 2010)

the only good punk is a dead one

[yt]8o_oZXNb-U0[/yt]


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 17, 2010)

hey man i'm happy for you and i'm gonna let you finish

but system of a down is the best band ever


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> That's death metal not punk


 Math metal. Subgenre of hardcore punk. Lol This post is like a year old. I was still abusing my text colours.



Senzuri Champion said:


> the only good punk is a dead one
> 
> [yt]8o_oZXNb-U0[/yt]


 lol That sounds like my band. Cept we have a sick guitarist and I sound like foxy shazam's singer.



Ikrit said:


> hey man i'm happy for you and i'm gonna let you finish
> 
> but system of a down is the best band ever


 They weren't really punk. Or yeah, I guess you could call them that. I  would consider them to be experimental metal. I'm just talking about the first two albums. The rest are alt rock.


 And please everybody, listen to this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59zutipj948


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 18, 2010)

Crack Rock Steady is the way to go. 

Bands like No Cash and Morning Glory. Even some acoustic such as No Cops For Miles. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYwT0PVB9YY (vid contains drawn tits)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYwT0PVB9YY


 
this is pretty _fresssh_

i like LoC, i like CV, i like Morning Glory, i like INDK, what else should i get?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> this is pretty _fresssh_
> 
> i like LoC, i like CV, i like Morning Glory, i like INDK, what else should i get?


I'll just list off some bands with links to songs. 

No Cash- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0lb...1C5BCD470&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=8

Beyond Decay- http://thechiefcommie.blogspot.com/search/label/beyond decay
(Thats a blog with a lot of good music, look through it if you'd like) 

Evil Empire- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhHBTJZsb1Y
(Kinda screamie, but it gets better throughout) 

Night Gaunts- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIfGLPpk5mc
(New band from New Zealand, more so ska than the others)

The Infested- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZZgp36C3Pw


And here's an excellent blog for music similar to this, most posts are accompanied with DL links, and myspace pages to check out the music.  The website's in Russian so it's handy to have a page translator.
http://community.livejournal.com/ru_loc_family


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jul 18, 2010)

Electro Hippies
Extreme Noise Terror
Discharge
Anti-Nowhere League
Gallows
Motorhead
Intense Degree
Heresy
Unseen Terror
Those are my top Punk/Crust Punk artists.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 19, 2010)

Could never get into punk, but I rather like some early hardcore like Discharge, and proto black metal/crust/hardcore hybrids like this here.

[yt]9mIK_znBI4E&feature=related[/yt]

[yt]ZiR9IKr2aU4&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 5, 2010)

Just fell in love with
 Portraits of Past
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixsYBYyFMhk&feature=related
 and 
I Would Set Myself On Fire For You.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqk7SM4OccQ
Theyre actually Emotive Hardcore, but wasnt in the mood to make an emo music thread for no one to post on.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 5, 2010)

ska punk is pretty cool.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Aug 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;njiUFtrFky8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njiUFtrFky8[/video]

AYE HATE THA BLOODY QUEEEEEEEN


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> AYE HATE THA BLOODY QUEEEEEEEN


 
Holy shit lol, I remember seeing this years ago and laughing my ass off. The best thing about this is the fact that a bunch of comedians managed to be 100x more credible than all the pussy-punk bands MichaelFoster listens to combined :V .


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 5, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy shit lol, I remember seeing this years ago and laughing my ass off. The best thing about this is the fact that a bunch of comedians managed to be 100x more credible than all the pussy-punk bands MichaelFoster listens to combined :V .


aah dang. lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 9, 2010)

rancid is my favorite punk band

[yt]fGyz16_MfMI[/yt]

i read an interesting article on shit-fi about noisepunk in japan

here are some selections for your listening pleasure

[yt]HCr1Vxo5AaI[/yt]
[yt]iU8VJ_EuDOM[/yt]
[yt]vQRk30g3DIc[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 9, 2010)

[yt]NgB1HFZIh3c[/yt]
bawls


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Never really liked punk, but I can say I like a lot of other genres however, but I will not go into detail


----------



## Koray (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Green Day considered punk in here?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 9, 2010)

Koray said:


> Is Green Day considered punk in here?


Well, I let you slide if its the Dookie album. Nimrod's not bad either.


Yodaman2 said:


> Never really liked punk, but I can say I like a lot of other genres however, but I will not go into detail


Its better than metal nowadays.  Well actually, old punk is better than new metal. New punk sucks dick. Like everything past 05.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJkp_rHUd1Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
That's Arma Angelus. Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy screaming and Tim Mcllrath from Rise Against playing guitar and singing. They have a live montage music video but this is the only recording with Tim in it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 22, 2010)

Motherfucking 16 Volt.

"Set it off right with a 'fist fight' attitude.
Set it off right with a 'Hate you' discipline."

[video=youtube;okUejCWORWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okUejCWORWg[/video]


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 22, 2010)

It depends, what would you consider "REAL" punk? 
My favorites are The Offspring, Bad Religion, the OLD Green Day (Dookie, Kerplunk), and NOFX. The Misfits are cool as well.


----------



## Ames (Nov 23, 2010)

Love punk.

And FOLK PUNK

HELL YEAH


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 23, 2010)

All pussy punk in comparison to 16Volt and Chemlab.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn, this thread is old.

On topic... I don't like punk. (I almost typed puke then)


----------



## Citrakayah (Nov 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Love punk.
> 
> And FOLK PUNK
> 
> HELL YEAH


 
I <3 you.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 23, 2010)

Jared said:


> All pussy punk in comparison to 16Volt and Chemlab.


 
You forgot Bad Brains and Racetraitor. ;p


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm can tolerate almost all types of punk music considering I was in two COMPLETELY different punk bands for a while. One played pop-punk, one played hardcore.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

The punk from the '70s is the best in my book, Sex Pistols FTW!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 10, 2011)

CyberFox said:


> The punk from the '70s is the best in my book, Sex Pistols FTW!


 wtf why?? They're the reason I didn't like punk. It's just a bunch of goofy english people banging (and banging on) their shitty pawned guitars. I mean it's one thing to have a groovy electric rough feel, but they're rediculous. I don't see how punk made it back in the day. There was so much better rock.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 11, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> wtf why?? They're the reason I didn't like punk. It's just a bunch of goofy english people banging (and banging on) their shitty pawned guitars. I mean it's one thing to have a groovy electric rough feel, but they're rediculous. I don't see how punk made it back in the day. There was so much better rock.


 
Punk has more edge in the '70s, The Sex Pistols had kick ass gutiar licks


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 11, 2011)

[yt]KiaQGQOqCNA[/yt]

you breed like rats
and youre no fucking better
too many
fucking
humans
you breed like rats

[yt]uFbmcAF5cMY[/yt]

If you have the power, then
use it and kill them all
you got the right
to make them crawl
And kill them all...


honestly just between you & me
how punk would it be
to kill someone


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2011)

Well those were terrible...
Anyway,

[video=youtube;CA9sM52H1pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA9sM52H1pA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA9sM52H1pA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
That's how its done. It's keepin it real but it still sounds good. Betcha didn't know you could do that, huh Senzuri Champion?

EDIT: hmm...wish it would load my vid. It's in the editing box. It's just not posting it. I put the URL under the link.


----------



## Pine (Jan 13, 2011)

whadabout Green Day and Offspring? :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 13, 2011)

shithead said:


> look at me


 
[yt]CChMgYHaOTs[/yt]

dont talk to me ever again you rotten cock


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 14, 2011)

Pine said:


> whadabout Green Day and Offspring? :V


 
Green Day? Offspring? Punk?
No, early Green Day are of a more punk type theme.
As for Offspring...They are kind of punk, but their influences have been mainly came from more than just punk artists, I am not a fan in particular though, and I haven't heard a FULL album so I cannot really comment on them.

Anyway, this is the kind of punk I listen to.

[video=youtube;x9eDC3Z4AjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9eDC3Z4AjU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;cUMYKvKdhXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUMYKvKdhXs&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;vo8FOMM2Qm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo8FOMM2Qm8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;O2e9g3A_Gas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2e9g3A_Gas&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;48FDqpjsUUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48FDqpjsUUY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Pine (Jan 14, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Green Day? Offspring? Punk?
> No, early Green Day are of a more punk type theme.
> As for Offspring...They are kind of punk, but their influences have been mainly came from more than just punk artists, I am not a fan in particular though, and I haven't heard a FULL album so I cannot really comment on them.


 
:V = sarcasm


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Anyway, this is the kind of punk I listen to.



we should get married

and get the fuck out of this awful place

[yt]SX2SueflwAw[/yt]


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 14, 2011)

Only if you promise not to stay "Crust" or some shit like that, I actually hate most punk, I only listen to the ones which DON'T involve ranting on about political shit all the time. Some do the whole political correct thing well, others don't, and others are a nice little mix on-between the two (Heresy, Extreme Noise Terror)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Only if you promise not to stay "Crust" or some shit like that, I actually hate most punk, I only listen to the ones which DON'T involve ranting on about political shit all the time. Some do the whole political correct thing well, others don't, and others are a nice little mix on-between the two (Heresy, Extreme Noise Terror)



:grin:

[yt]Vm8WNfIj6xw[/yt]


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love Samoriah, he needs to post more.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]KiaQGQOqCNA[/yt]


 
I like this, a lot.

Also.

[yt]l9uYhXYJf_I&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 22, 2011)

You like it extreme huh? Here you go.

[video=youtube;d82ukYXj52U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d82ukYXj52U[/video]
[video=youtube;kyfAcU8C3Fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyfAcU8C3Fg[/video]
[video=youtube;VEd_xKfhNI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEd_xKfhNI4[/video]
[video=youtube;JW_oLeFR7TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW_oLeFR7TI[/video]
[video=youtube;Ul7FnRo99CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul7FnRo99CQ[/video]


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 22, 2011)

350125 GO!

Necro'ing threads is against the rules. DO NOT post in threads that have been dead for a month or more.


----------

